# Front fascia clips?



## fighting river gto (Jul 26, 2009)

New member here, Just bought a yellow 04 and the front fascia is pulled away where it meets the front fender on the right side. It looks like there is a special plastic clip behind the cover?
anyone know what type of fastener this is?

Thanks
Al


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

fighting river gto said:


> New member here, Just bought a yellow 04 and the front fascia is pulled away where it meets the front fender on the right side. It looks like there is a special plastic clip behind the cover?
> anyone know what type of fastener this is?
> 
> Thanks
> Al


This is a common problem with the 04-06 GTOs. My Drivers Side clip broke last year. You car try just pushing hard on it to see if it snap together. 
I got a little pissed of with mine becaause the clip actually broke and the local body shop gave me an estimate of around $425.00 to fix it.

I found two DO IT YOURSELF posts on LS1GTO.COM pertaining to the clip.

Get some clear apoxy. 
Gently, VERY GENTLY, slightly pull on the section that is sticking out , pull it out far enough to insert the tip of the apoxy tube behind the panel.

Squeeze enough apoxy in there till you start to just about see a little coming out. After the epoxy is in there, push the section flush with the other section. Be sure to wipe off any excess apoxy that comes out.

Take some masking tape and place a few strips of it across the seem leaving at least 5 or 6 inches of tape on both sides overlapping the seem. Put enough tape on it that it will hold the section completely fush . Let it dry for 12-16 hours before you remove the tape .

or you can try.

LS1GTO.com Forums - Broken Front Bumper Clip Solution!! CHEAP!


----------



## fighting river gto (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks LOWET.

That helps a bunch.

Al


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Here are a few pics of that TINY CHEAP BRITTLE PLASTIC retainer clip that
broke off my left front fascia, below the headlight.
You would think an engineer would be ASHAMED to design this
piece of crap!

Larry


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

^^Thats mine too.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

fighting river gto said:


> Thanks LOWET.
> 
> That helps a bunch.
> 
> Al


You are welcome.

You can also just leave it alone for now and let a Dealers body shop fix it when you have the time or cash. Just put a BRA on the front.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

funny, i just went thru this today. WHAT A PIECE OF CRAP! seriously, how could an engineer make something like this and go home content. i used the plastic wire tie method and it's all good but i'm still fuming.


----------

